# نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )



## michaelgerges (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*بجد انا كنت طول عمرى احلم بنظام تشغيل مسيحى و لقد تحقق الحلم 

هنا نظامين تشغيل مسيحين يعملان تحت بيئة linux و تثبيتهم أسهل من الويندوز مية مرة و بهما كل البرامج التى تغنيك عن كل برامج الويندوز و مشاكله هذا بجانب طبعا الحماية العالية ضد أى اختراق و فيروسات فلن تحتاج أى أنتى فيروس بعد اليوم 
و البرامج المسيحية المرفقه مع النظامين ( عجب بجد ) 

الكتاب المقدس بعهدية و بعدة لغات ( منها العربية طبعا ) 
برنامج أيه كل يوم ( الذى يخرج لك أيه كل يوم كل ما تفتح الجهاز و هيا بتكون من القرائات اليومية ) 
قاموس الكلمات الصعبة بالكتاب المقدس
قاموس ترجمات لكلمات الكتاب المقدس مع شرح معانيها بمعظم لغات العالم
امكانية ارسال أى أيه بشرحها بترجمتها عبر البريد لأى ايميل تريدة 
smiles مسيحية فى كل برامج الشات ( برامج شات تعمل على كل الايميلات ) 
متصفح النت مرتبط بأكبر المواقع المسيحية الموجودة 
امكانية الاستماع للكتاب المقدس ( الانجليزية فقط متاحة بس عن طريق النت بالبث المباشر )

و به ميزة هااااااااااامة جدا و هيا حجب كل المواقع الجنسية و المخلة بالأداب مع تنزيل شهريا تحديث للنظام به المواقع الجديدة التى نزلت لكى تحجب و بيكون الحجب تلقائى بدون تدخل المستخدم 

بعد كل ده نأتى للنظامين 

( الصور كلها للنسخ الانجليزية فقط لأنها طبعا المتوفرة فى المواقع )

----------------------------------------------------------


الاول ( أفضله لأن واجهته kde و هيا واجهة رسوية سهلة جدا   )







 و هذه بعض الصور منه











العهد القديم






العهد الجديد















و 


----------------------------------------------------------


الان النظام الاخر ( واجهة رسومية gnom هو سهل جدا بس انا بفضل الازرق )






و الان بعض الصور






و لمشاهدة فيديو فلاش لأمكانيات النظام هنا



----------------------------------------------------------

بعد الدش الكتير ده نيجى للتحميل 
أضغط على الصورة لكى تدخل لصفحة بها روابط للتحميل فأختار اى رابط للتحميل منه

النظام الاول





النظام الثانى




و أى استفسار انا فى الخدمة

أرجو التثبيت و رجاء محبة عدم نقله لأنه مجهودى 

صلو لأجل ضعفى*​


----------



## michaelgerges (14 أكتوبر 2006)

هو الموضوع وحش للدرجة دى


----------



## Scofield (15 أكتوبر 2006)

عمل رائع جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع رائع و انا بنزل نسخة الاوبنتو لاني اصلا شغال عليها*

*يثبت*


----------



## Michael (16 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع جميل فعلا          

عقبال كدة ما انزلة


----------



## ma7aba (18 أكتوبر 2006)

هلا هذه النسخة تغنينا عن الويندوز وكل البرامج التي تعمل عليه يعني مثلاً الأوفيس العادي والساوند فورغ والفوتو شوب فيني ساويلن إنستول عليه


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع


----------



## jim_halim (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع .. الف شكر يا أخي .. 
لكن أنا عمري ما أشتغلت علي نظام اللينوكس من قبل ؟؟ 
فمش عارف هل هو شبه الويندوز العادية و لا الأختلاف كبير ؟؟ 
لكن أنا ها أنزل النسختين في جميع الحالات : )) لأني عارف أني مش ها ألاقيهم كل يوم .. 
و  شكراً ليك مرة تانيه *


----------



## ayman_lin (6 يناير 2007)

فرحت كتير بهذا النسخة ولكن بعد ما نزلتها  ونسختها على اسطوانة بعد ادخالها برنامجiso وقمت بتشغيل الاسطوانة فتظهر شكل النسخة على الشاشة وبعد فترة يظهر ارقام وكلمة orr ولا تعمل  رجاء محبة الارشاد كيف اسطب النسخة لتكتمل الفرحة والرب يعوضك +++


----------



## magdyfrancis (10 فبراير 2007)

هاجرترمزللامم وباسيحصارلاولاهاجرنصيبفىملكوت السموات


----------



## magdyfrancis (10 فبراير 2007)

:yaka:


----------



## men@ elgm@l (25 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع


----------



## men@ elgm@l (25 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع


----------



## akramgirgis (20 مارس 2007)

michaelgerges قال:


> *بجد انا كنت طول عمرى احلم بنظام تشغيل مسيحى و لقد تحقق الحلم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## michaelgerges (21 مارس 2007)

akramgirgis قال:


> michaelgerges قال:
> 
> 
> > *بجد انا كنت طول عمرى احلم بنظام تشغيل مسيحى و لقد تحقق الحلم
> ...


----------



## king (27 مارس 2007)

هو فية اية ممكن نفهم سلام المسيح


----------



## GamiL (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

عفوا أحبائي 00 
لقد قمت منذ فترة بتحميل نظام تشغيل مسيحي و عملت الاسطوانة و نزلتها 
لكن للأسف واضح اني جاهل جدا في موضوع اللينوكس 00 
ممكن حد يتكرم علي و يرشدني كيف اتعامل معاه 0000 بس واحدة واحدة علشان اخوكم مستوي ذكاءه عالي شوية
و ياسلام لو بالصور
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## michaelgerges (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*



GamiL قال:


> عفوا أحبائي 00
> لقد قمت منذ فترة بتحميل نظام تشغيل مسيحي و عملت الاسطوانة و نزلتها
> لكن للأسف واضح اني جاهل جدا في موضوع اللينوكس 00
> ممكن حد يتكرم علي و يرشدني كيف اتعامل معاه 0000 بس واحدة واحدة علشان اخوكم مستوي ذكاءه عالي شوية
> ...





انا عامل شرح فيديو للنظام المسيحى ichthux و كيفية التثبيت كاملة فيديو 

فلو ضرتك عايزة ابعتلى ايميلك و هبعتهولك عليه و يفضل يكون gmail


----------



## جورج مايكل (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

سلام المسيح معكم 
أنا حملت الملف لكن ماعنديش رايتر وعايز أصطب الأوبنتو من غير اسطوانه 
يارريت تعطينى طريق التسطيب بدون اسطوانه وشكرا لك


----------



## khaled1965 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

اسف ما مر علية الموضوع قبل هيك ممكن يشتغل الي جانب نطام ويندوز


----------



## king (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

انا مش فاهم حاجة


----------



## kamal_john (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

*مشكور 
انا بحمله وهجربه​*


----------



## جورج نت (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## EAfa20021 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*



michaelgerges قال:


> *بجد انا كنت طول عمرى احلم بنظام تشغيل مسيحى و لقد تحقق الحلم
> 
> هنا نظامين تشغيل مسيحين يعملان تحت بيئة linux و تثبيتهم أسهل من الويندوز مية مرة و بهما كل البرامج التى تغنيك عن كل برامج الويندوز و مشاكله هذا بجانب طبعا الحماية العالية ضد أى اختراق و فيروسات فلن تحتاج أى أنتى فيروس بعد اليوم
> و البرامج المسيحية المرفقه مع النظامين ( عجب بجد )
> ...


السلام والنعمة على اخونى شكرا عاى البرامج  ويا رب اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم صلوات القدايسين


----------



## EAfa20021 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## EAfa20021 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*



michaelgerges قال:


> *بجد انا كنت طول عمرى احلم بنظام تشغيل مسيحى و لقد تحقق الحلم
> 
> هنا نظامين تشغيل مسيحين يعملان تحت بيئة linux و تثبيتهم أسهل من الويندوز مية مرة و بهما كل البرامج التى تغنيك عن كل برامج الويندوز و مشاكله هذا بجانب طبعا الحماية العالية ضد أى اختراق و فيروسات فلن تحتاج أى أنتى فيروس بعد اليوم
> و البرامج المسيحية المرفقه مع النظامين ( عجب بجد )
> ...


 مشكور يا اخى العزيز على تعبك  صلوات القديسين تكون معنا امين


----------



## جورج مايكل (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

سلام المسيح معكم
حملت برنامج اوبنتو  بواسطة برنامجWubi
 ولكن بعد التسطيب وكل حاجه عند البدايه يطلب منى الاسم (اليوزر)والباسورد
أرجو المساعده والرب يبارككم


----------



## timon20080 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

*شكرا عمل رائع جدا *


----------



## sabahalbazi (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

الرب يباركك يااخي . منذ فترة وانا اريد ان اخرب نظام اللينكس . والان انت يابطل احضرته وبشكل لم اكن احلم به . شكرا والرب يقويك يابطل في المسيح يسوع ربنا.


----------



## mina_nabil (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

مشكورررررررررررر   جدأ وربنا يجزيك على كل الحاجات دى


----------



## الشرس (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

ياريت تبعتلى فيديو الشرح على الخاص وشكرا على المجهود:smil13:


----------



## mina3338 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

شكرا ليك علي الموضوع الرائع
وياريت تبعتلي الفيديو علي الايميل
mina3338******.com,,,,,,mina3338********.com
او  ياريت ترفعه علي موقع رفع ملفات


----------



## mina3338 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

ياريت يا مايكل
او my rock
توقلولنا ازاي نسطبها
انا حملت النسخه الابنتو ومش عارف ايه اللي مفروض يتعمل بعد كده
وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

بجد يا مان انا واخويا بنفكر نعمل نظام تشغيل مسيحى بس كنت مستنى فترة اكون قاعد فى محفظتى لانى مغترب 
لكى يكون متفرغ للنسخة

على العموم شكرا ليك يا غالى على النسخة


----------



## michle (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

*نسخة رائعة وفى انتظار مزيدك*​


----------



## نبيل فوزى ماهر (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

*ا* السلام والنعمه  لقد اشتقت جداً لتنزيل هذا الحلم
ولكن لم اتمكن من تحقيقه  ساعدونى   لانه لايقبل التحميل عندى عند الضغط على الصوره
الرجاء تحقيق الحلم


----------



## جمال بطرس (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

جميل جدا بس انا جربت لينكس قبل كده و ما فهمتش حاجة منة   ذى كده لما تجيب وندوز عربى  
يا ريت لو الامكانيات دة فى نسخة اكس بى  او حتى البرامج منفصلة  و لك الف شكر


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

شكرا على هذا العمل الرائع جدا جدا ونشكركم اخوكم من العراق رامي البغدادي


----------



## نبيل فوزى ماهر (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

 ياجماعه انا هاتجنن الكل بيقول نزلنا نظام التشغيل وانا ضغط على الصوره دخلنى فى صفحه اخرى وقالى اضف كارت وبيع وشراء............هو ايه الموضوع
فدونى...ولاتفتونى:a82:


----------



## نبيل فوزى ماهر (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

 ياجماعه انا هاتجنن الكل بيقول نزلنا نظام التشغيل وانا ضغط على الصوره دخلنى فى صفحه اخرى وقالى اضف كارت وبيع وشراء............هو ايه الموضوع
فدونى...ولاتفتونى:a82:


----------



## نبيل فوزى ماهر (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

 ياجماعه انا هاتجنن الكل بيقول نزلنا نظام التشغيل وانا ضغط على الصوره دخلنى فى صفحه اخرى وقالى اضف كارت وبيع وشراء............هو ايه الموضوع
فدونى...ولاتفتونى:a82:


----------



## نبيل فوزى ماهر (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

 ياجماعه انا هاتجنن الكل بيقول نزلنا نظام التشغيل وانا ضغط على الصوره دخلنى فى صفحه اخرى وقالى اضف كارت وبيع وشراء............هو ايه الموضوع
فدونى...ولاتفتونى:a82:


----------



## نبيل فوزى ماهر (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

 ياجماعه انا هاتجنن الكل بيقول نزلنا نظام التشغيل وانا ضغط على الصوره دخلنى فى صفحه اخرى وقالى اضف كارت وبيع وشراء............هو ايه الموضوع
فدونى...ولاتفتونى:a82:


----------



## الوداعة (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

:yaka:شكرآ لك على موضوعك و هو جميل جدآ ..ويسوع يعوض تعب محبتك:yaka:​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sherihan81 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

اشكرك على الموضوع لكن اللينكات لا تعمل


----------



## mr:azer (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## ioanna (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*



mina3338 قال:


> ياريت يا مايكل
> او my rock
> توقلولنا ازاي نسطبها
> انا حملت النسخه الابنتو ومش عارف ايه اللي مفروض يتعمل بعد كده
> وربنا يعوضكم



email. mena_fouad77******.com


----------



## hany abokoko (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

thank you for you my frind


----------



## hany abokoko (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

thankes for you


----------



## يوسف الصديق (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

رااااااااااااااائع


----------



## ahmedbebo12 (6 مايو 2008)

مشكور جدا اخى الكريم
موضوع رائع جدا
انا مسلم وبانزل الويندوز لتجربة هذا النظام الجديد
واتمنى انة يعجبنى ولا اضطر لأستعمال النظام القديم 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_marian (4 يونيو 2008)

*موضوع جميل وربنا يعوضك علي تعب محبتك​*


----------



## christ & christ (17 يونيو 2008)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مورا مارون (26 يونيو 2008)

موضوع كتيررررررررررررررررر روعة بجد تسلم ايديك

بس اديش صرلك عم تستعملوا لهيدا النظام؟

وفي الو مشاكل معينة؟

ممكن تفيدني بمعلوماتك عنو ؟

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## milad hanna (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

ارجو من الاخوة الشاطرين فى الكمبيوتر ان يعرفونى كيف اعمل سى دى ترانيم خاصة ان المادة بتاعته موجودة عندى يعنى هاجمع الترانيم من بعض السى دى واجمعها فى سى دى واحد ولكن محتاج اعمل المقدمة -- انه عمل من اجل الخدمة


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*



milad hanna قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة الشاطرين فى الكمبيوتر ان يعرفونى كيف اعمل سى دى ترانيم خاصة ان المادة بتاعته موجودة عندى يعنى هاجمع الترانيم من بعض السى دى واجمعها فى سى دى واحد ولكن محتاج اعمل المقدمة -- انه عمل من اجل الخدمة


*سلام ونعمة*
*ببساطة شديدة جداً هتعمل كذا ترنيمة مثلاً باور بوينت*
*وبعدين هتجمعهم كلهم عندك وتنسخهم من الجهاز عندك على سى دى*
*بالنسبة للمقدمة*
*فبرضو هتتعمل بنفس الطريقة*
*هتكتب محتوى المقدمة دى بأى برنامج تختاره*
*وبعد كدة هتضيفها لأجزاء السى دى*
*وترتبها بترتيب معين*
*Track one ده مثلاً المقدمة*
*Track two دى اول ترنيمة*
*لحد ماتوصل للآخر*
*ويارب اكون فهمت قصدك وقدرت افيدك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

*http://www.ichthux.com/files/***eenshots/08_bibletime_tipoftheday.png*
*http://www.ichthux.com/files/***eenshots/12_kio_sword_start.png*
*http://www.ichthux.com/files/***eenshots/12_kio_sword_start.png* 
*العهد القديم*​
*العهد الجديد*
*العهد الجديد *
*العهد الجديد *​
*الان بعض الصور*​



*ميرسي يا مايكل وانا هنا رفعتلك لينكات البرنامج اللى انت منزلو لسهولة التصفح*​
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## مينا دونا ديانا (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نظام تشغيل مسيحى ( الحلم اتحقق )*

مرسى ليك على النسخ الجميلة دى وجارى التحميل


----------



## megaman (16 سبتمبر 2008)

عمل رائع جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 أكتوبر 2008)

عمل رائع جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## silver hok (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك على تعبك فى الموضوع الجامدة دة


----------



## amad_almalk (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي البرنامج الرائع ربنا يبركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## متيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل شكرا


----------



## amad_almalk (1 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ورائع 
ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 ديسمبر 2009)

حابة نزل هيدا النظام حد يساعدني

لانو الموضوع قديم وصاحب الموضوع مش بيدخل

حد من الاعضاء عندو فكرة وشرح اوسع وتحميل لينكات جديدة
​


----------

